# Sourcecode schützen?



## Math55 (16. Nov 2004)

hi, also ich wollte meinen sourcecode schützen. mit nem obfuscator gehts zwar, allerdings bringen die doch zu leicht was durcheinander....gibts denn keine möglichkeit?
ausser ne exe draus zu machen?

danke!!


----------



## Roar (16. Nov 2004)

was bringen obfuscator durcheinander?
und ne executable ist auch nicht sicher. soweit ich weiß is da der code nur als resource drin, und die kann man ganz einfach rausholen.

also mir föällt außer ofuscatoring nix andres ein.


----------



## Math55 (16. Nov 2004)

na die brinegn zum beispiel paketnamen durcheinander.....ausserdem gefällt mir das nicht. misst. wie soll man denn da
seine sache verkaufen?

gruß


----------



## thE_29 (16. Nov 2004)

Binde dlls usw ein 

ist zwar bisi Plattformzerstörend, aber wenns nur für eine Plattform ausgelegt ist würde es gehen (in Linux heißen sie ja statt dll, so und in Mac, kp )


----------



## CelikBlek (16. Nov 2004)

das würde mich auch mal interessieren. wie bündelt man es in dll dateien? kann da jemand mehr dazu erzählen?


----------



## thE_29 (16. Nov 2004)

Naja, das ist eh leicht 

Du erstellst dir dll Dateien und die JNI.h gibt dir die Funktionen mit den du JString (alle Datentypen heißen im C Code dann etwas mit J davor) in char * oder jint in int umwandeln kannst.


Bsp wie man was erstellt...

http://www.public.asu.edu/~wjanjua/java/jni/

Nur ich würde auch gerne so eine Liste/Api haben wollen wo alle Funktionen aufgelistet sind ungefähr so wie das hier nur bisi mit Bsp wäre super 
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/jni/index.html

Aber eigentlich gehts mit dem, wenn du halt Ahnung von C/C++ hast  :bae:


----------



## CelikBlek (16. Nov 2004)

danke werde ich mal rein schauen. so bisschen c++/openGL erfahrung habe ich auch. ist zwar bissel her aber mal sehen


----------



## Math55 (16. Nov 2004)

hi, soll aber ABSOLUT plattformunabhängig sein. 

:-(


----------



## CelikBlek (16. Nov 2004)

hmm das wird schwierig denke ich


----------



## thE_29 (16. Nov 2004)

so könnte es halt auch gehen

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7554


----------



## Math55 (16. Nov 2004)

oh nein, das teil ist ja echt teuer. misst. also ihr nehmt alle obfuscatoren?

gruß


----------



## CelikBlek (16. Nov 2004)

was ist das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2004)

Was ist was? Ein Obfuscator? Oder was meinst Du?


----------



## CelikBlek (16. Nov 2004)

ja


----------



## AlArenal (16. Nov 2004)

Wenn man den Sourcecode schützen will, sollte man ihn (den Sourcecode) nicht rausrücken


----------



## thE_29 (16. Nov 2004)

Du Schlumpf :bae:

Tut mir leid, aber das musste sein 

java kann man fast 1:1 decompilieren, was hilft dir da den sourcecode net rausrücken, wenn du die class/jar Files decompilieren kannst 

Man kann zwar jede Exe disassemblen, nur da blickt dann mehr keiner durch 

Hab mal Winword.exe disassembled :bae: 

Da steht nur noch wuscheliges zeug


----------



## Calamitous (16. Nov 2004)

> Hab mal Winword.exe disassembled
> Da steht nur noch wuscheliges zeug



na dann hat der decompilierer den Originalquelltext ja wieder zu 100% hergestellt   :lol:


----------



## Math55 (16. Nov 2004)

hat hier noch jemad CREMA?

danke


----------



## CelikBlek (16. Nov 2004)

kann mir denn jemand sagen was Obfuscator ist?


----------



## Math55 (16. Nov 2004)

lies dir doch den thread durch...hat jemand CREMA?????


----------



## CelikBlek (16. Nov 2004)

es ist nirgends beschrieben was es ist...


----------



## Math55 (16. Nov 2004)

da man class files sehr leicht decompilieren kann, ist der quellcode praktisch nicht vorm klauen geshützt. obfuscatoren
ändern den quellcode so um, dass er unlesbar wird, aber noch ausführbar ist. 

gruß

HAT NUN JEMAND NOCH CREMA!!!!???


----------



## Guest (16. Nov 2004)

Sourcecode auf Diskette im Garten vergraben. 
Obfuscator und ein Copyright-Vermerk sind mehr als genug.


----------



## AlArenal (17. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java kann man fast 1:1 decompilieren, was hilft dir da den sourcecode net rausrücken, wenn du die class/jar Files decompilieren kannst
> 
> Man kann zwar jede Exe disassemblen, nur da blickt dann mehr keiner durch



Es gibt Reverse Engineering Tools von Exe nach C ...

Es gibt keinen perfekten Schutz vor illegaler Software-Nutzung. Ich kenne keine Software, die nicht gecrackt werden kann und Reverse Engineering kann man im Grunde auch mit allem treiben (so geht man zum Cracken ja auch vor). Aber deswegen nässe ich mich nicht ein und rate meinem Brötchengeber nicht, das Tätigkeitsfeld zu wechseln.


----------



## thE_29 (17. Nov 2004)

Naja, zeig mir ein Programm das eine exe so gut in C Code (das man den Code auch wieder compilieren kann) umwandeln kann, wie ein Java-Decompiler die Java Classes decompileren kann 

Das kannst du meistens compilieren, aber ein Tool dass das so gut in C Code umwandelt, kenn ich net mal (naja, bin ja auch kein Cracker )


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Nov 2004)

> Man kann zwar jede Exe disassemblen, nur da blickt dann mehr keiner durch


ist so völlig falsch, scheinbar blicken manche Hacker eben doch irgendwann durch...

da gibts ein paar nette Texte im Netz von +fravia und +ORC; es muss eine sehr esoterische und ungewöhnliche Kunst sein, exe-Files zu analysieren und manipulieren

das kommt nur uns Java-Programmierern komisch vor, aber scheinbar gibts da draussen noch genügend Leute, die Assembler beherrschen


----------



## AlArenal (17. Nov 2004)

Wo ein Wille ist, ist immer auch ein Weg. Es stellen sich halt nur die Fragen:

1. Ist mein Code für andere sooo interessant, dass sich Leute mit AHnung vom Dekompilieren die Mühe machen werden? 
2. Welcher Schaden würde mir entstehen, wenn mein Kram dekompiliert würde?


----------



## thE_29 (17. Nov 2004)

@bleiglanz: ich meinte auch nur, wenn man nicht gut (sehr gut) im assembler ist, kann man mit dem disassembled source net wirklich was anfangen!

Dass das die Cracker können ist schon klar, sonst könnte sie ja keine cracks machen.

Ich persönlich hab den Assembler net so gemocht, obwohl man mit ihm gute Dinge machen kann, aber war net so das meine mit dem popen pushen und den ganzen Registern

Außerdem waren dort auch lauter labels, gotos usw.


----------



## CelikBlek (17. Nov 2004)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo ein Wille ist, ist immer auch ein Weg. Es stellen sich halt nur die Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ist mein Code für andere sooo interessant, dass sich Leute mit AHnung vom Dekompilieren die Mühe machen werden?
> 2. Welcher Schaden würde mir entstehen, wenn mein Kram dekompiliert würde?


da schliesse ich mich auch an. ich denke wenn man es wieder dekompilieren möchte, findet man den weg irgendwie. oder kann mit jemand einen spiel oder programm nennen wofür noch keinen crack gibt?


----------



## AlArenal (17. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich persönlich hab den Assembler net so gemocht, obwohl man mit ihm gute Dinge machen kann, aber war net so das meine mit dem popen pushen und den ganzen Registern



Dann haste den falschen Prozessor gehabt. Auf Intel-kompatiblen CPUs ist Assembler echt ne Seuche. Aber ARM, SPARC, PowerPC, ... da ist das ne schicke Sache


----------



## dark_red (17. Nov 2004)

Ach.. nur auf x86 hat Assembler die richtige "Würze". Das ist was für echte Männer  

Das mit dem Decompiler: Meist ist es nicht so wichtig, dass man den Quelltext direkt schützt. Es gibt auch zig lkeine GPL-Programme da draussen und keiner interessiert sich wirklich dafür. Forks gibt es nur bei kleinen Hobby-Ein-Mann-Programmen auch ziemlich selten, es sei denn man hat wirklich was geiles gemacht und hat viele User (oder man handel nicht mehr im Sinne der User). 

Kritisch wird es aber bei Dingen, wie zB Online-Spielen. Ein Java-Client ist da ziemlich leicht zu modifzieren, wenn kein Veruntstalter drüber war. Da hört dann oft der Spass auf... 

In der Regel muss man seinen Bytecode nicht speziell schützten, da es sowieo gegen die Lizenzbestimmungen verstossen würde. Zudem ist so ein Vorhaben oft nicht lohnentswert, wodurch erst erst garnicht versucht wird. 

Lösung für viele Hobbyprogrammierer: stellt den Quelltext unter einer passenden Lizenz(GPL, CPL, BSD usw) der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung. Was schon als Quelltext vorliegt muss nicht geschützt werden. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass sich viele nicht so recht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden können, dass andere ihren Quelltext sehen und modifzieren können.


----------



## CelikBlek (17. Nov 2004)

ich finde, wenn ich was programmiere und sich irgend wer die mühe macht daran was zu verändern,  ist doch eine bestätigung, dass man was interessantes geschaffen hat. wenn die jenigen sich eigene angepasste version für sich basteln ist mir das auchschnuppe(so lange nicht versucht wird es commerziell zu verbreiten).


----------

